# stent exchange: 52332 AND 52310?



## ncantello (Apr 20, 2009)

Is is proper to code both 52332 insertion of indwelling stent 592.1 with 52310 996.30 for a case were the left ureteral stent migrated and the stent was removed and replaced in an ASC?

CCI edit book indicates they can't be coded together, but I have a training manual that indicates it should be coded as 52332       592.1
                                                           52310-51   996.30

Any opinions????????

Thanks!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 20, 2009)

*ureteral stent*



ncantello said:


> Is is proper to code both 52332 insertion of indwelling stent 592.1 with 52310 996.30 for a case were the left ureteral stent migrated and the stent was removed and replaced in an ASC?
> 
> CCI edit book indicates they can't be coded together, but I have a training manual that indicates it should be coded as 52332       592.1
> 52310-51   996.30
> ...



Have you looked at 50382-50386 these are the removal and replacement codes. See if any of these will help you?


----------



## ncantello (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry,

With cysto.....


----------



## mcerlini (Jan 16, 2010)

you will only code 52332 since 52310 is bundled.


----------



## lovetocode (Feb 24, 2010)

What about using modifier 58 on the removal code (52310)?  I do not often have to code with modifiers, but mod. 58 is for a related procedure/service by the same physician during the postoperative period.


----------

